# On Fire



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Launched from a ramp/canal around 9:30 (Dauphin Island). Idled by several homes before getting into the Sound.

The attached pics were the homes destroyed. Very erie to pass them earlier with people laughing/happy and come back to this...

Last photo shows canal "blackened" by the burned debris.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep. We passed them coming in saturday morning. We saw the blaze from 15 miles off shore.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn! What happened and where?

I hope they were more vacation homes than primary residences. Having no place to go must be a horrible feeling...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Ah nevermind. I found the news article. Very sad, two separate fires (odd....) and 1 fatality.


http://www.wsfa.com/story/29913462/update-dauphin-island-fires-and-one-fatality


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, the pics look like something outta movie!!! but then again Overkill looks like something outta movie!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

John
I passed the Barbecue place about 12 and by the time I got on the outside I could see the smoke and when I got half way to the bridge the houses were on fire. I went to the north for an hour or so and the restaurant fire had the sky lite up and all the house were fully involved. Then all the FD where headed to the Island. I went down just west of the fire about 3 and by then they had pretty well knocked down by then. 
Very bad situation for sure. 
I heard it started with someone hooking up or unhooking a battery charger on a boat under one of the houses and there was some gas fumes that caught on fire. 

Oh did you find any fish?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I'd be severely depressed if I had a nice home on a canal and it caught fire one night. 

BTW, awesome photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Four 18" fish

Very slow night. I have been remodeling a house on that canal and had used its ramp to put in. As we came in it was almost out.

I sleep at the canal house and woke early as the power grid had been shut off. I headed to where my wife was and passed the DI BarBQue restaurant. Friends of mine and could not believe it had burned as well.

Surreal night to have that much destruction so close.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes it was. 
I only got 2 and I got them in the first hour the rest of the time wassup spent running around looking for clear water and I didn't find any, about 18" visit was the best I found. 
Glad no more got hurt or died than did for as bad as the fires were.
You flipping the one on the canal or keeping for a rental?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Got a deal and doing a top to bottom redo.

"flipping" it to my daughters.

I'll kill them if they re-flip it...


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

LOL Mke sure you put it in writing so "She can't Flip it" 
soe


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Fish pic.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

That don't look like your daughter


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice meeting you Friday, lets get together and gig some flatties sometime.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Flounder9.75 said:


> That don't look like your daughter


True, Fulish850 brought three friends. They girls had a great time.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

etrade92 said:


> Nice meeting you Friday, lets get together and gig some flatties sometime.


Likewise. Any friend of my daughter is always welcome. Even, Auburn grads.

j/k


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I thought that might be the case but I haven't seen him on here in forever. I thought he might have gave up the "Salt Life" and moved to a drier climate.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

He has been busy. He bought a house and he bought my Cape Horn a few months ago.

Like most of us...life events.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Flounder9.75 said:


> That don't look like your daughter


This is one of them. Just got back from a quick trip.

Wish the water wasn't so damn muddy over here.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

With no more wind than we've been having you would think it would clear up.


----------

